
Paul Baran's entire catalogue of RAND publications available for free download - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/J7oL5ZwuTzY
======
dredmorbius
This occurred after I'd inquired about the possibility.

Cutting to the chase, the URL and title list:

[https://www.rand.org/pubs/authors/b/baran_paul.html](https://www.rand.org/pubs/authors/b/baran_paul.html)

LSI: The Basic Module for New Communication Networks 1968

Binary Coded Gun Barrels to Discourage Illegal Use of Small Arms 1968

On the Engineer's Responsibility in Protecting Privacy 1968

A Closed Circuit TV System for the Visually Handicapped 1968

Communication Policy Issues for the Coming Computer Utility. 1968

On the Future Computer Era: Modification of the American Character and the
Role of the Engineer, or, A Little Caution in the Haste to Number 1968

Some Changes in Information Technology Affecting Marketing in the Year 2000
1968

The Coming Computer Utility -- Laissez-Faire, Licensing, or Regulation? 1967

Some Caveats on the Contribution of Technology to Law Enforcement 1967

Remarks on the Question of Privacy Raised by the Automation of Mental Health
Records 1967

Some Remarks on Digital Distributed Communications Networks 1967

Urban Node in the Information Network 1967

A Briefing on the Distributed Adaptive Message-Block Network 1965

On Distributed Communications: V. History, Alternative Approaches, and
Comparisons 1964

On Distributed Communications: I. Introduction to Distributed Communications
Networks 1964

On Distributed Communications: IV. Priority, Precedence, and Overload 1964

On Distributed Communications: II. Digital Simulation of Hot-Potato Routing in
a Broadband Distributed Communications Network 1964

On Distributed Communications: X. Cost Estimate 1964

On Distributed Communications: VII. Tentative Engineering Specifications and
Preliminary Design for a High-Data-Rate Distributed Network Switching Node
1964

On Distributed Communications: VIII. The Multiplexing Station 1964

On Distributed Communications: VI. Mini-Cost Microwave 1964

On Distributed Communications: Summary Overview 1964

On Distributed Communications:: IX. Security, Secrecy, and Tamper-Free
Considerations 1964

On Distributed Communications Networks 1962

Coverage Estimates of FM, TV and Power Facilities Useful in a Broadband
Distributed Network 1962

A Digital Simulation of an Aided Adaptive Character Reading Machine 1960

An Aided Adaptive Character Reader for Machine Translation of Languages 1960

On a Distributed Command and Control System Configuration 1960

Reliable Digital Communications Systems Using Unreliable Network Repeater
Nodes 1960

